# hello, dumdums



## codeworks (Apr 27, 2012)

do you all remember gazoo, the little space guy from the cartoons? well, i think i've met who he was addressing. plbg contractor. calls 3 times for final on house. all 3 times there is  no hot water. on the last one, i called him and suggested you might pass next time  you turn on the breaker to the hot water heater ( and yes, it has a disconnect). same plbr. calls today for an "emergency shower pan inspection" pays the fee ( a hundy) i get there, no water in pan, rubber isn't even tacked to the wall. his saving grace was it did have slope. what a maroon. how do they make it out bed in the morning ?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 27, 2012)

> how do they make it out bed in the morning ?


With a couple of stiff shots or a few lines


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 27, 2012)

I instantly thought of Night at the Museum movies...just goes to show you that having a kid can all but erase your favorite pop culture memories.  We have a few contractors that I wonder how they make it...some eventually don't.  I guess they put there pants on one leg at time like everybody else too.

It was awfully nice of you to tell the plbg con about the breaker.


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 27, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> how do they make it out bed in the morning ?


Sudden burst of gravity?


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 27, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> do you all remember gazoo


actually he was the Great Gazoo from the Flintstones ....





this clip will explain what you're saying about the plumber.

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------

